# Antenna Connectors



## baritony (Aug 22, 2007)

So I have 'boombox' for the Sportster and it needs an antenna lead that is long , longer than any of the car mount antenna connectors. More of the size of the home antennas
Where can I buy a connector?
I would rather NOT buy a new antenna and cut it up.


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

The boom box didn't come with an antenna? Mine came with the home antenna.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You can get replacements antennas or antenna extension cables from MyRadioStore.

http://www.myradiostore.com/sirius/sirius-antennas


----------



## baritony (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes it did come with a Home Antenna. 
I have this boombox in the garage and I have an outside antenna running from atop the roof, but those only have the 90 degree shorter trunk connector that wont reach the deep socket on the boombox. 

Additionally, I want to leave that antenna in the garage and move the Sportster to and from the boombox to the car AND also be able to take the boombox out and about and use the antenna that came with the boombox for when Im out and about.

Could I have been any more wordy? Yikes! Sorry


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

I am thinking about getting Satellite Radio. I have a 2006 Nissan Altima Special Edition. The Radio is not Sat. Ready, this is no plug for an Ipod and there are controls on the steering wheel.

Does anyone know if there is a "aux in" on the back of the radio?


Gary


----------

